

Facebook moved to new office - shayannafisi
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10101999874192881&set=a.612287952871.2204760.4&type=1&theater

======
peapicker
"we designed the largest open floor plan in the world — a single room that
fits thousands of people"

Sounds very unappealing to me.

